# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 A6 2.7T ECS 2.0T Coil Pack Conversion Kit



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

One of the more conspicuous design changes made for the latest generation Audi engine, the updated coil pack arrangement represents not only a technological advantage but an aesthetic improvement over the outgoing ignition system.

The ECS-engineered Coil Pack Conversion Kit uses a CNC-machined adapter, exuding engineering rigor and exceptional taste that perfectly matches Audi's latest design approaches.

Complete kits also include the more affordable, aesthetically pleasing & reliable coil packs, powered through two ECS-designed harnesses.


*Spark It Up*

*Click HERE to order or for more information* 
 

Fits:
Audi C5 A6 2.7T (2000-2004) *APB engine code only 

Be sure to check out our -----> _Installation PDF_<-----

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

